# My lich king *pic heavy*



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

He ended up passing away on me July/27/09. In spite of the frozen bottles being alternated throughout the day, fans it just wasn't enough to pull him through the little heat wave we had. He was about three years old. He was one of the greatest loves of my life. RIP Lich.


































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

























































Just a few days before I lost him this one was taken.









Edit
Ooooh I found an old video with him in it too, I've posted it before, but I wanna share it again for anyone who might not have seen it. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqiuf0ZKn4U


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

He died because of heat? That's just awful! RIP Lich.


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

yeah it maxed out at like106 degrees. It's so awful. I mean he was showing his age a bit, but I think he would have had another year or two in him. I feel so bad. I really tried to keep him cool enough.


----------



## maddy (Jul 27, 2009)

aww
r.i.p wee one
i'm sure u did everything u could
sounds like it just got a tad on the hot side
was he a light coloured ratty?
*ratty hugs to u*


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

Don't blame yourself, we can't control the weather. If we could, I'm sure it'd be perfect ratty weather all the time!


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

maddy said:


> aww
> r.i.p wee one
> i'm sure u did everything u could
> sounds like it just got a tad on the hot side
> ...


yeah pretty much. the only darker spot on him was the gray on his head. you can see it in the pictures.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Kaylaface said:


> yeah pretty much. the only darker spot on him was the gray on his head. you can see it in the pictures.


I think maddy mentioned in another post about vision problems so can't see photos, but they have a speech recognition program on their computer


----------



## Lockwar (Aug 2, 2009)

Thank you for all of your kind words everyone, it meens alot to myself as well as my GF(proud owner of the dearly departed) I did not know Lich as long as she did, however i can honestly say i loved him as much as i love my own animals. it pained me deeply to see (Kaylaface) hurt as much as she was when we discovered Lich has passed on, and pained me jsut as much when i saw him for myself

I know (Kaylaface) posted this thread for Lich, however i feel the need to mention the other two victems of our heatwave((Kaylaface) hadent introduced you all to them yet, hence why she did not mention them).. they were recent additions to the Ratty Family, 2 females of the classic dark brown and white coat you see in pet stores, unfortunatly they were not with us long enough to receave names befitting of there personas, but never the less i feel they need to be mentioned them.

all three, are now burried in a nice shaded spot under my Walnut tree were it is cool, and come time when the walnuts are ripe, they can munch on all the spiritual walnuts they can stuff into there little bellys


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

Stace87 said:


> Kaylaface said:
> 
> 
> > yeah pretty much. the only darker spot on him was the gray on his head. you can see it in the pictures.
> ...


oops sorry about that. I haven't been on the forum in a while.


----------

